# Seeking "statement" watch that ticks some geeky checkboxes...



## MPJ

Hi - new to the forum and would love some input on a "real" watch (vs fashion brand) that can be had for $1,000 (the more under the better!). Although I'm new to both the forum AND to the world of watches, I'd like to get a watch made from a watch company with history, and would prefer to avoid the Michael Kors/DKNY/etc side of things.

My wish list is fairly simple. As a stay-at-home-mom I'm looking for:

* sturdy, solid construction for everyday wear
* unique band (ceramic or ss bracelet band? the gold toned watches I've had in the past have not aged well - the 'gold' is all brushed off)
* clean, polished design but not too dressy OR busy
* oversized, but not too rugged
* brand integrity
* geeky tech element (eco-drive, automatic, skeletal back, etc)

I had my eye on the Citizens Eco-drive ceramic watch in white or black: CITIZENWATCH.com | Welcome to Citizen Watches Online This watch has more bling than I was looking for, lacks a sapphire crystal and so on, but ticks a few other boxes for me.

I would prefer to buy new (do not possess the confidence or knowledge to buy second-hand).

Thoughts on the Citizens Eco I linked to above or other brand/model suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

If you want geeky techy and unique, look into Junghans solar / radio controlled watches.

This one is radio controlled:










This one has a unique band and is solar and radio controlled, but too expensive:










Hope these help!


----------



## Jason Seymour

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Ladies Tissot T-touch, nice and geeky


----------



## masbret

I would second the Tissot Touch, it seems to meet all your criteria.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



masbret said:


> I would second the Tissot Touch, it seems to meet all your criteria.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


And third that. That may be your watch!

Welcome to the site!


----------



## hpark21

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

T-Touch is as geeky as they get. Unless Casio have calculator watch with Sapphire crystal.


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Ha - you guys are awesome. Tissot T-Touch might be just a little TOO geeky for me, though!

ETA:
http://junghanswatchesusa.net/MAXBILL/027-4003-44.html
*siiiiiigh*


----------



## sea0bass

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> Ha - you guys are awesome. Tissot T-Touch might be just a little TOO geeky for me, though!
> 
> ETA:
> Junghans Watches USA: 027/4003.44 Max Bill Chronoscope by Junghans
> *siiiiiigh*


The Junghans is very nice.. try contacting the dealers they may be able to offer a decent discount.
I also recommed the Ball Engineer Ohio Moonphase. Again out of your budget but negotiating a discount from delaer may be bring the price down to a more acceptable level.


----------



## ljb187

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Casio Oceanus...Japanese market only (now) but available easily enough from trusted eBay sellers and other sources. Light weight titanium cases and bracelets, sapphire crystals, decent water resistance, solar powered, radio controlled (syncs with the world's atomic clocks...mostly), perpetual calendars (next 88 years or so), most world timers, world's thinnest solar charged chronographs (according to wiki!), fits nicely on my 6.75 inch wrist. Here are a few examples between $600 and $1000 USD:


----------



## hourlyrage

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Take a look at Hamilton it meets your criteria. Great fit and finish,loads of history and a lot of styles from which to choose.


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

The Casios look sweet. Will also look into Hamiltons. Thanks for all the leads!


----------



## Seele

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

MPJ,

If it's a statement you want to make, try Raketa who's been in continuous operation since 1721 - save for the war years when they got stuck between two bunches of people throwing dangerous things at each other! Here are a couple of examples:

The "Yalta" and its predecessors:









The "Petrodvorets Classic" (AKA "The Big 0") and predecessors:


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

I'm quite taken with this Hamilton Railroad auto 38mm! And this Hamilton auto chrono also has possibilities.

Also, love the idea of the skeletal back on this simple, classic Tissot.


----------



## ColinW

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> ...this simple, classic Tissot.


Even I like that Tissot! Does it come in Men's? :-d

Stay-at-home-mom, eh? Tough job. Maybe a G-Shock?










;-)
Seriously now, how about a Bulova? Auto, peek at movement from the front, and very inexpensive.


----------



## 3th3r

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

How about the wome's Hamilton BelowZero? Seems to meet all your requirements


----------



## 3th3r

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Or perhaps something plainer, the Rado Golden Horse? This one is actually a certified chronometer


----------



## ColonialBoy

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Tissot, but if you want something more geeky & cheaper Casio Edifice

Watches - Mens Watches | Casio: Edifice


----------



## digivandig

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

How about the "Pebble"? It's off the chart in terms of the geek element.


----------



## Vibe82

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Hi MPJ, 
I have recently joined the Wacthuseek forum and from what you are looking for, in my opinion, would be a Casio Edifice. I recently purchased the EQW-M1100DB-1AER, its fantastic, its classy stylish but not overkill, it has a 3D element to the design which I love and its Solar Powered, Automatic, 100m water resistant, alarms etc etc. It ticks all the boxs for me and this model is under £300. There is the RedBull Limited edition Model if your into the F1, I do like this watch as well, a bot more pricy for me at around £500 but it does everything just the same.

I would suggest having a look into the Edifice range - I contemplated a Citizen Skyhawk and even a Rotary as well, but none I looked at had the same feel (weight) as the Casio, and for a brand that most people wouldnt think is expensive or upmarket, its a great buy - those people that have seen are shocked by the complexities of the look and the simplicity of the functionality.

My Boss, who has is looking to replace his Armarni and is looking at Citizens and Seiko - now he is looking at the edifice range.


----------



## Raza

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

I think the T-Touch is perfect. Lots of great choices, but I think the T-Touch is the best.


----------



## OzO

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

How about a Hamilton Thinomatic on an expanding spiedal bracelet?


----------



## LosTresGatos

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Oh for the love of God people, she wants to make a statement! Here:









Stowa Antea Small Seconds on mesh bracelet. German design, oozes quality, imo a great size for a lady's wrists. Wear that and you'll have any WIS saying "leave your husband and marry me instead!"


----------



## dbakiva

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> Ha - you guys are awesome. Tissot T-Touch might be just a little TOO geeky for me, though!
> 
> ETA:
> Junghans Watches USA: 027/4003.44 Max Bill Chronoscope by Junghans
> *siiiiiigh*


Some great suggestions. But if you really like the Bauhaus Max Bill designs, and don't need a chronograph, there are several choices under $1000, in both handwound 34mm, and automatic 38mm, I believe. Very appealing and sophisticated.

Available with of with or without numerical indices, and I think they have a mesh band if you like. It's under $1000.

(And if you like the Stowa above, that's a honey too)


----------



## typericey

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



akasnowmaaan said:


> If you want geeky techy and unique, look into Junghans solar / radio controlled watches.
> 
> This one is radio controlled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a unique band and is solar and radio controlled, but too expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these help!


These got ME excited. Therefore, I MUST be a geek.


----------



## Scottish Steve

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> The Casios look sweet.


I had to read this post twice!
Those are very hi-tech and serious watches.
(but it was an endearing comment on a forum which is usually very serious about it's subject)
:-d


----------



## JarrodS

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Edit: I see LosTresGatos beat me to the punch on Stowa, but hopefully this reinforces the idea:

If you like the Junghans, you should check out Stowa. Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen

The Antea KS is really nice, and wears large for its 36mm diameter due to the very thin bezel (the face is almost all dial). Clean Bauhaus design, Peseux 7001 mechanical manual wind geekiness, and gorgeous heat-blued hands that will make your heart flutter when the light catches them just right ;-):


















If you want larger, the Marine Automatic is similarly nice but 40mm. This has an ETA automatic (mechanical) movement. It's available with or without the date function (date version shown), and with "onion" (top pic) or Stowa-signed crown (bottom pic):


----------



## MJ_London

Ignore - fingers slipped!


----------



## NutellaBear

Goto http://www.watchismo.com/ and pick just about anything there. I got one of the Phospher watch about a year ago and have been quite pleased with it. They have an E-Ink display.


----------



## aladin_sane

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

I bought this orient for the wife last Christmas, but the gold plating may be a deal breaker for you.



















I think it does come with a plain stainless bracelet as well. It has a sapphire crystal and a display back. It is oversized, but not huge. She seems to like it.

Here is the all stainless version.


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

So many great choices! I feel a spreadsheet coming on. 

Also, I discovered there is a dedicated watch specialty store near me (well, 40 min): https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tourneau/50246177614

I could be in trouble now.


----------



## JarrodS

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> I could be in trouble now.


You are here on this forum. Ergo, you _are already_ in trouble. ;-)


----------



## Perseus

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Hard to beat the woman's T-Touch in this case.


----------



## Scottish Steve

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

What statement do you want to make?
The Edifice range is great but many of them are really big.
The T-Touch is ok
Stowas are not geek watches at all!
Do you want to emphasises you classiness or wear and forget about the watch? (several Baby/Mini Gs are pretty decent, and a confident woman with a G-Shock Frogman would get many members in a flutter)
How tall are you and what's your wrist-size?


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

ScottishSteve -

At the end of the day I'd like to feel I've invested in a quality watch that has strong, clean design lines, solid history and that I can actually read the time on! (Form AND function!) I am a minimalist at heart and would love to just own one watch (at least before watch enthusiast fever takes over and I am coveting them all). This means finding a watch that I can bond with on a daily basis, one that looks at home with tailored shorts on the playground with my kids and in the classroom at church when I teach Sunday school. The Stowa Antea KS (white face, mesh bracelet) seems like a wonderful first 'real' watch (i.e. made by watchmakers, and purchased with thoughtful research), as does the Hamilton Railroad Auto 38 MM (white face, ss bracelet). As for stature and wrist size, I'm 5'8", slim build with a 6" wrist. Before reading this forum, I didn't really consider what gave a watch value (not meaning $$ value, but rather quality), and now things like sapphire crystals, AR coatings, glass-back cases, and movement are all starting to resonate with me. I'd like to think that when I chose my watch, I will have given thoughtful consideration to these and other "watch geek" criteria in prioritizing them.

Any other thoughts or suggestions, please do let me know.


----------



## keybers

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

As a fellow geek gal (hmmm, fellow?) and after having perused this thread, I do not think that you will make a statement with a Casio Edifice, and suggest you either go with Tissot Touch, one of those Junghanses, or the Hamilton.



3th3r said:


> How about the wome's Hamilton BelowZero? Seems to meet all your requirements


----------



## mngambler

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



LosTresGatos said:


> Oh for the love of God people, she wants to make a statement! Here:
> 
> View attachment 679388
> 
> 
> Stowa Antea Small Seconds on mesh bracelet. German design, oozes quality, imo a great size for a lady's wrists. Wear that and you'll have any WIS saying "leave your husband and marry me instead!"


haha so true..If I came across a woman wearing a stowa with a mesh bracelet I would probably drop to one knee instantly...lol


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

keybers - my experience with leather watch bands has not been stellar, admittedly, I have only bought low-end fashion watch bands. (In this case, white leather band + sunscreen + summer muggyness = grungy, worn band, yes?)

Other than that, I love the look of the belowzero model (has sort of an 'Avengers/Emma Peel feel to me). Not sure if it would play nicely with dresses and skirts as well as it does casual outfits.


----------



## keybers

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> keybers - my experience with leather watch bands has not been stellar, admittedly, I have only bought low-end fashion watch bands. (In this case, white leather band + sunscreen + summer muggyness = grungy, worn band, yes?)


Hmm, I usually wear only leather straps, and I'm not a stay-at-home mom, so I have no idea what that watch would have to withstand on a daily basis. But in terms of dresses and skirts, it would be precisely a statement while not being outrageously out of place. The strap seems sturdy enough to me. And the Hamilton is a "real" watch.

But come to think of it, if you want something BOTH for daily wear as you go about your chores and children rear, AND for wearing with dresses and skirts, you will be hard-pressed to find a universal watch. The above Stowa with a mesh bracelet would seem to fill both requirements, but the same sunscreen and mugginess will muck up the mesh. Metal bracelet + daily chores = almost inevitable skin irritation.

Geeky, AND dressy (for dresses and skirts), AND universal enough to wear at home as a stay-at-home mom - I don't think you will be able to combine all of those.


----------



## NWP627

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Look at the Mido "all dial" line. Real watches with real movements and in quite a few web stores. Please let us know which watch you eventually purchase and perhaps a photo of the watch. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



keybers said:


> But come to think of it, if you want something BOTH for daily wear as you go about your chores and children rear, AND for wearing with dresses and skirts, you will be hard-pressed to find a universal watch. The above Stowa with a mesh bracelet would seem to fill both requirements, but the same sunscreen and mugginess will muck up the mesh. Metal bracelet + daily chores = almost inevitable skin irritation.
> 
> Geeky, AND dressy (for dresses and skirts), AND universal enough to wear at home as a stay-at-home mom - I don't think you will be able to combine all of those.


You might be right. I don't have any problems with my other metal jewelry, so I'm guessing a mesh bracelet would not be a problem for me. I'm mainly concerned about the durability of a leather strap. The Hamilton one looks much sturdier than the ones I've tried in the past, and might just be the ticket. I need a watch that can withstand the occasional splash of water (or plunge, as the case may be). Both watches have enough water resistance for my needs, as long as the leather strap can handle the water. (splash from doing dishes or kids' water table, etc, not deep sea diving)


----------



## keybers

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> You might be right. I don't have any problems with my other metal jewelry, so I'm guessing a mesh bracelet would not be a problem for me. I'm mainly concerned about the durability of a leather strap. The Hamilton one looks much sturdier than the ones I've tried in the past, and might just be the ticket. I need a watch that can withstand the occasional splash of water (or plunge, as the case may be). Both watches have enough water resistance for my needs, as long as the leather strap can handle the water. (splash from doing dishes or kids' water table, etc, not deep sea diving)


I have a Tommy Hilfiger with a leather strap that looks like hell and is almost breaking apart after being worn for less than three years (owned for longer than that). However, the leather strap on this Hamilton looks like another strap of mine, on a Fossil, which is holding up very nicely approaching the end of its first year in service - shows almost no wear.

And, of course, no one dives with leather straps


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



keybers said:


> I have a Tommy Hilfiger with a leather strap that looks like hell and is almost breaking apart after being worn for less than three years (owned for longer than that). However, the leather strap on this Hamilton looks like another strap of mine, on a Fossil, which is holding up very nicely approaching the end of its first year in service - shows almost no wear.
> 
> And, of course, no one dives with leather straps


It wouldn't be that hard to replace the strap on your Tommy


----------



## keybers

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



Shepperdw said:


> It wouldn't be that hard to replace the strap on your Tommy


I know , but I'm lazy, and I have three other watches to keep me entertained while I find time to look around for a new strap. The last time when I specifically went shopping for a new strap, I ended up just buying the Fossil


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



keybers said:


> And, of course, no one dives with leather straps


LOL Well, I wouldn't think so, but the ad copy on the Hamilton Belowzero reads, "The BeLOWZERO is perfect for even the most daring of deep water adventures! It is water resistant to a depth of up to 1,000 meters and is equipped with a helium escape valve. With a thickness of 5.6 mm, the convex crystal - reminiscent of a smooth bubble - is also well prepared for any underwater exploration." I'm new to buying watches (well, with any research behind it) so I'm not clear if this applies to all models of belowzero or just the ss bracelet versions.


----------



## keybers

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> LOL Well, I wouldn't think so, but the ad copy on the Hamilton Belowzero reads, "The BeLOWZERO is perfect for even the most daring of deep water adventures! It is water resistant to a depth of up to 1,000 meters and is equipped with a helium escape valve. With a thickness of 5.6 mm, the convex crystal - reminiscent of a smooth bubble - is also well prepared for any underwater exploration." I'm new to buying watches (well, with any research behind it) so I'm not clear if this applies to all models of belowzero or just the ss bracelet versions.


When writing ads or general descriptions, they are usually using a description that applies to the top-level model within a series. This particular watch is 200m, not 1000m (as stated plainly on the dial), and anyway the water resistant mark is not what it seems - 200m is just about suitable for swimming, not diving. And anyway this applies to the watch itself, not the strap. To swim, you would need a PU strap. And indeed, if you google "hamilton belowzero", they do have a (men's) model which is 1000m water resistant. Stainless steel is also not really suitable for swimming.

That said, the suggestion someone else posted about looking at Mido watches - I googled them too and they seem nice. So take your time, make your choice, and you might just go for a couple of watches instead of making only one try to fulfill all your requirements for a watch.


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Thank you keybers - you are quite right! I did see the 200m designation on the watch - when I read the copy, it just flew out of my head. geesh.


----------



## MicheleB

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

I am new to this forum and may be speaking out of turn as to what a "real watch" is or is not. I can tell you that I love my Bulova chrono (33mm, white ceramic dial, quartz). I have worn it daily for the past 6 years. Recently Citizen put out a similar (mother of pearl dial), but larger (35mm) and Eco Drive watch. I tried it on and it is stunning and works well on my 6" wrist (I am 5'4" and average smallish build). The Bulova is tough as nails, water resist, but v. elegant looking. It amazingly can go with jeans and t-shirt to formal dress. Since they are so similar I did not get the Citizen, but it is a little larger, cooler with the Eco and I have my eye on it. If you like the Citizen just be aware that an older version is smaller than the latest. Good luck and do post on your decision and results.






Bulova 96R19






Citizen photo from Amazon.com


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Yes, I had been considering one of the Citizen eco-drive watches - your Bulova looks very lovely on your wrist, I think you made an excellent choice as it sounds as if you are enjoying it quite a bit.

As for my use of "real watch" terminology, it's just my lazy shorthand for "watch that is made by watchmakers with history, as opposed to a watch put out as an accessory line to a fashion brand (not that there's anything wrong with that!). Much easier to type "real" watch than that other business every time! lol (It does not mean that fashion watches are "fake" either - I do not mean to offend fans of fashion watch lines.)


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



keybers said:


> When writing ads or general descriptions, they are usually using a description that applies to the top-level model within a series. This particular watch is 200m, not 1000m (as stated plainly on the dial), and anyway the water resistant mark is not what it seems - 200m is just about suitable for swimming, not diving. And anyway this applies to the watch itself, not the strap. To swim, you would need a PU strap. And indeed, if you google "hamilton belowzero", they do have a (men's) model which is 1000m water resistant. Stainless steel is also not really suitable for swimming.
> 
> That said, the suggestion someone else posted about looking at Mido watches - I googled them too and they seem nice. So take your time, make your choice, and you might just go for a couple of watches instead of making only one try to fulfill all your requirements for a watch.


I hate to burst your bubble, but 200M is suitable for diving. Ask anybody who owns a Seiko or Orient dive watch. That would be me. And what is this about stainless steel not being suitable for swimming? Where did you conclude THAT from? The stainless steel on dive watches WILL survive even salt water.
(Pic is stolen). In fact, this one is even ISO tested. Let me know when you decide to go deeper than 660 feet on a dive. I'll make sure to call Guinness.  (By the way, this is considered a rather "geeky watch". It has the brightest lume available by far, has a diver's extension on the bracelet, and the movement is a proven reliable one.)


----------



## keybers

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



Shepperdw said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but 200M is suitable for diving.


The bubble isn't mine, it's Wikipedia's, so go ahead and edit the article (the link to which I provided) to help spread the truth or burst more bubbles. It's a topic that comes up quite often both on this forum and other similar forums. So the irony is kinda mis-directed. I would also guess that under "diving" you mean lowering your head beneath the water surface, in my book it qualifies as swimming.

Regarding ss bracelets, I have seen quite enough posts here on WUS where WIS'es mention that they would change straps on their divers to rubber before going swimming. Probably they are overprotective of their watches, I don't know that, I would dislike swimming with my watch on, so I won't have a chance to check, and honestly wouldn't do it with a watch that's rated under 200m. Just in case, you know


----------



## Scottish Steve

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Ah, MPJ, I think I misinterpreted your requirements!
Might I suggest then, the Sinn 556

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-thread-99048.html


----------



## JarrodS

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



Shepperdw said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but 200M is suitable for diving. Ask anybody who owns a Seiko or Orient dive watch.


Actually if you had read the article it clearly distinguishes between "Water resistant 200M" and "Diver's 200M". The latter is ISO certified for SCUBA. The former is not. What does it say on your dial?


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



Scottish Steve said:


> Ah, MPJ, I think I misinterpreted your requirements!
> Might I suggest then, the Sinn 556
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-thread-99048.html


Haha, that is a cheeky thing to wear on one's wrist when teaching Sunday school! :-d

Thank you, will check out the thread.


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



JarrodS said:


> Actually if you had read the article it clearly distinguishes between "Water resistant 200M" and "Diver's 200M". The latter is ISO certified for SCUBA. The former is not. What does it say on your dial?


It doesn't really matter what the dial says, the trust should be in the company that you purchase, not what it says on the dial. Are you telling me that you would not trust the depth rating of Omega or Rolex because they do not have a ISO paper to go with it? What about before they announced any sort of classification or before ISO even existed? Lol. By the way, I have watches that state Diver's and Water Resist. I would trust my Orient that states Water Resistant just as much as I would trust my Seiko. Tell me, who really oversees the testing of the watches to make sure they aren't lying? Nobody. Exactly. Besides, she did source her reference, but she still stated it as true.


----------



## LosTresGatos

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



keybers said:


> The bubble isn't mine, it's Wikipedia's, so go ahead and edit the article (the link to which I provided) to help spread the truth or burst more bubbles. It's a topic that comes up quite often both on this forum and other similar forums. So the irony is kinda mis-directed. I would also guess that under "diving" you mean lowering your head beneath the water surface, in my book it qualifies as swimming.
> 
> Regarding ss bracelets, I have seen quite enough posts here on WUS where WIS'es mention that they would change straps on their divers to rubber before going swimming. Probably they are overprotective of their watches, I don't know that, I would dislike swimming with my watch on, so I won't have a chance to check, and honestly wouldn't do it with a watch that's rated under 200m. Just in case, you know


I can honestly that stainless steel has no problems with swimming or diving. I do recreational diving in the Philippines currently using a Victorinox Dive Master on bracelet and it's come out no worse for wear than my previous Citizen Ecozilla on rubber. Case in point: Rolex - who's claim to fame is through water via the Oyster and Submariner - doesn't even offer OEM rubber straps: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/will-rolex-ever-make-rubber-strap-337939.html
I do know divers who switch out from SS to rubbers straps, but not because they don't work in water. It has more to do with either personal comfort or over protectiveness with regards to potentially bumping their watches and damaging the bracelet while underwater or climbing back onto the boat. Neither issue should pop up for most swimming conditions (unless you're really clumsy when climbing out of a pool).

As for the water resistance issue - I just use my eyes. If the watch has no screw down crown/pushers and no screw down caseback, I don't care what it's resistance rating is...it doesn't get wet beyond washing hands.
In terms of ratings, 200M (Dive or no dive) should be fine for most non-enthusiast scuba dive situations. I usually don't go below 50m because coral and most fish like being in sunlight, so there really isn't that much extra pressure over surface swimming.


----------



## novedl

Welcome mpj, your thread has been relocated to our newly created Ladies Watches sub forum.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## GinGinD

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Welcome to Ladies' Watches, MPJ.

In regards to bracelet vs strap, I would highly recommend buying your watch on a bracelet because it is cheaper in the long run to get your bracelet with the watch rather than purchasing one separately. You can then buy a variety of straps to go with the watch as well and they won't break the bank to buy separately as bracelets would. Wear the bracelet for everyday (I do not recommend water + any type of leather--really not going to do your strap any favors), and switch to one of your straps when you want to dress it up a little for Sunday school or a night out with your husband or the girls. Straps have a dressier look than bracelets do as a general rule.

It's an easy matter to switch bracelet to strap and vice versa and you'll feel like a real WIS doing it. ;-)

Jeannie


----------



## GinGinD

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

You can dive in an SS bracelet. Many divers prefer rubber straps for a variety of reasons, but not because they can't dive in the bracelet if they want to. Dive watches have been coming on SS bracelets for decades and they wouldn't if it wasn't possible to take the bracelets in the ocean. However salt is corrosive if left on SS for any length of time so it's recommended to thoroughly rinse your bracelet after a swim or dive. Of course, you need to regularly clean your bracelet anyway so that's not really an extra chore.

Jeannie


----------



## GinGinD

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

I'm going off in a completely different direction here and am going to recommend a Lady's Princess Tudor Sub 96090. They can be had pre-loved for your price--one went on TRF (www.rolexforums.com) for $950 USD a few months ago.

Here's a picture of a blue one so you can see what they look like:

Vintage Rolex Market: FS: Tudor Lady Sub 96090

This one is also sold.

They come in black as well.

A Rolex case with an ETA movement. Automatic. A miniature version of the man's watch (Tudor also makes a mini-sub that's in between this one and the man's size) and almost a twin to its Rolex cousin. Rolex does not make a Sub for women, this is the only way to get one.

It's a small diver so it won't dress up as much as some of the others recommended here, but it definitely makes a statement. It's a watch I'd personally love to own though I'd probably go for the mini instead since my eyes aren't what they used to be.

You'll have to do your research, of course, and be patient enough to wait for the right one.

Jeannie


----------



## MPJ

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Thank you for your suggestion. As I mentioned in my first post, I would prefer not to buy pre-owned.

I think the Stowa Antea KS is still the front-runner. The Sinn 556 is a beauty, though - thanks for the rec, Scottish Steve. I have a few more models to research that were suggested earlier in this thread. No hasty decisions (yet).

Also, please don't feel you have to suggest a "ladies" watch per se - I just need a watch that will suit a 6" wrist. If it helps, I have big man hands. ;-)


----------



## GinGinD

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. As I mentioned in my first post, I would prefer not to buy pre-owned.


Ah. Sorry. After 3 pages forgot that.

Jeannie


----------



## tissotgirl

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

I have 2 Tissots & I love the way they look and the fact that they're durable. I wore my first one daily for 2 years when I worked in the back of a vet clinic & it held up very well! Can't really go wrong with a Tissot for the price.

I like these Citizen XCs, they are gorgeous, EcoDrive and have a sapphire crystal. Some are also radio controlled.









(not my picture, model #CB1020-54E)

This is an older model that made me interested in them. It is still available from some Japanese retailers. 








(again not my picture)

I've also been eyeing the Casio Sheen line although I don't know much about them yet.

Let us know what you decide on!

Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*

Rado Ceramica. Geek and chic:
Rado: Unique Swiss designer watches

Not really sure why they call them "designer" watches; Rado is anything but a designer label.

~Sherry.


----------



## LosTresGatos

*Re: Seeking "statement" watch <$1000 that ticks some geeky checkboxes...*



MPJ said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. As I mentioned in my first post, I would prefer not to buy pre-owned.
> 
> I think the Stowa Antea KS is still the front-runner. The Sinn 556 is a beauty, though - thanks for the rec, Scottish Steve. I have a few more models to research that were suggested earlier in this thread. No hasty decisions (yet).
> 
> Also, please don't feel you have to suggest a "ladies" watch per se - I just need a watch that will suit a 6" wrist. If it helps, I have big man hands. ;-)


Well I'll butt in again and second an earlier post that recommended Mido. Their website isn't all that friendly though so I recommend you also go to *Glooks.com* to see their other styles








This Commander on mesh is similar in design to the Stowa. I personally find the Antea better looking, but my wife has questioned my taste on numerous occasions (how was I supposed to know feathered handbags would be a passing fad?!)
Looks aside, both brands are very well respected in this forum. The Mido has an edge regarding movement (I think) as it's a COSC grade ETA. I don't recall Stowa including COSC certification in their Anteas.


----------

